# General > Biodiversity >  Flower Identification

## sgmcgregor

Hi all,

Forgive me if this is a ridiculous question, and that it has been answered before, but I was hoping that some knowledgeable person out there could enlighten me as to what this flower is.

I have to admit right now that the garden has gone uncut for 3 weeks (shame on me), and these little things started popping up. Beautiful flowers and, in my opinion, in a much better class than the normal "garden pest" such as dandelions or such. I really hope I don't offend anyone with that remark - everything is beautiful in its desired place. A weed is merely a plant growing where you don't want it.

I hope after all of this preamble that I manage to attach the darn photo.

Kind Regards,
Steven

----------


## Scunner

Dog orchid.  -   I have heard another name, but its a bit rude

----------


## sgmcgregor

Scunner,

Thank you very much for the identification.

It's strange that it should be called a dog orchid, when in the garden at the other side of the house I continue to have problems with dog lichen. Bizarre.

Regards,
Steven

----------


## Bill Fernie

An article by Ken Butler may help you identify this orchid better.
http://www.caithness.org/caithnessfi...ss_orchids.htm

----------


## sgmcgregor

Bill,

Thank you very much for the link. The article has helped me identify exactly the flower in question. Very interesting.

Regards,
Steven

----------

